# Protest against mandatory vaccines in London, UK



## littlemunchkin (Jul 14, 2009)

We are organising a demonstration against the Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI) on 3rd October 2009 outside the Houses of Parliament. It will be a peaceful protest and there will be kids there as well. The details are below:-

"The Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI) have taken over the control of the UK vaccination schedule and now have the power to bring in new vaccines without government approval even if they haven't been safety tested.

JCVI are also exploring whether to get a 'guardian of the state' for all
unvaccinated children and sue their parents to FORCE them to vaccinate.

If you are a parent who doesn't vaccinate, please come along and show your support outside the Houses of Parliament, Westminster at 12 noon."

http://www.vaccineriskawareness.com/

Please email me on [email protected] for more information


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Moving to Activism...


----------



## Nicci P (Dec 5, 2008)

Surely forcing vaxes on kids breaks the whole law about the right to refuse treatment? Like even if somebody is offered a life saving op, they are allowed to refuse it no matter what medical people say...in fact it's illegal to even coerce somebody into treatment. So how can they do this?
I'll be there with my non-vaxed baby boy. Although I'll probably leave his 2 year old brother at home as he'll get bored!
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## LisaSedai (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

JCVI are also exploring whether to get a 'guardian of the state' for all
unvaccinated children and sue their parents to FORCE them to vaccinate
Oh crap that is bad. Hope you get a large loud turnout that is well covered by the media.


----------



## littlemunchkin (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Nicci, Thanks for your support. Are you a member of Arnica? We are a group of mums that don't vaccinate and we swap experiences and advice. That's where I heard about all this stuff.

I got really good support and advice from the Arnica parent group where parents believe in natural immunity and good health. There are quite a few that are homeopaths and nutritionists. http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/arnicaparents/ the website is www.arnica.org.uk


----------



## Nicci P (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll join up now.
xx


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

The paper that is reporting that according to the website is a seriously sensationalist tabloid. Not going to be taking it too seriously *Yet*


----------



## mum21andtwins (Nov 8, 2007)

actually there have allready been replies to this from the gov to say that this will not happen they will not and can not under European law make it mandatory.
There was a petition on the n10 website can't seem to find it now...


----------



## littlemunchkin (Jul 14, 2009)

IMPORTANT: POLICE HAVE ALTERED VENUE SLIGHTLY, IT IS JUST UP THE STREET FROM PREVIOUS VENUE, BUT PLEASE TAKE NOTE, IT'S OLD PALACE YARD!!!!

The venue has changed to Old Palace Yard at Westminster.

There will be stewards there so don't worry if you end up at Parliament Square Gardens. We'll come and get you and direct you to the right place. We'll have stickers with our names on it.

Further details can be found on:-

www.vaccineriskawareness.com...

http://www.vaccineriskawareness.com/


----------



## littlemunchkin (Jul 14, 2009)

To Claire and the Boys and mum21andtwins, I have been notified of this:-

There has been a very recent change in the law in the UK - it is here -
http://www.dh.gov.uk/prod_consum_dh/.../dh_097411.pdf

Apparently as of a couple of months ago, your children have the right to be vaccinated against Swine Flu - against your wishes.

Which is an alarming overturning of the fundamental rights of parents to
decide what is right for their children, even if you agree with vaccination.

This is the clarification on the 'right' to vaccination under the
constitution of the NHS:

'...The JCVI (Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation) was pleased
that recommendations from the committee would have the force of law behind
it. The committee asked for clarification on the constitution including what
exactly 'right' meant with respect to the right of a child to receive a
vaccine when their parents were opposed to vaccination and how the
constitution affected the recommendations of JCVI with respect to legal
challenge'.

The State now has the right to sue you to conform with a national
immunisation programme. That's right, you no longer have the right to
decide what is best for your kids. YOUR GOVERNMENT LOVES YOU.

4. NHS CONSTITUTION

The Department of Health gave a presentation outlining relevant sections of
the NHS constitution, which was published on 21 January 2009. The
constitution establishes the principles and values of the NHS in England.

The constitution contains a new right to vaccination:

'You have the right to receive the vaccinations that the Joint Committee on
Vaccination and Immunisation recommend that you should receive under an NHS
provided national immunisation programme.'

And a new patient responsibility:

'You should participate in important public health programmes such as
vaccination.'


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

From the link you provided:

Quote:

The committee asked for clarification on the constitution including what exactly 'right' meant with respect to the right of a child to receive a vaccine when their parents were opposed to vaccination and how the constitution affected the recommendations of JCVI with respect to legal challenge.
To the best of my knowledge, none of those attending were lawyers. This was a meeting that took place in January- have you seen the minutes of the June meeting? On reading the NHS constitution in full, our right to refuse treatment remains unchanged.

Quote:

You have the right to accept or refuse treatment that is offered to you, and not to be given any physical examination or treatment unless you have given valid consent


----------



## Nicci P (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh god, I feel like such an idiot, I mis-read and thought the protest was at 3:00pm!!

Now just re-read and realised its at NOON! Which is in about 5 mins. I'm gutted.

xx


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i hope you get a good turn out this is riddulous that they can force vaccination on children, my lo's are vaccinated but i'm wising i hadn't as i've never really trusted vaccines but gave them to them because m would always argue against all my concerns and sadly i wasn't informed enough to be able to argue back







please don't flame me for my past choices, caden was his mmr a couple of months ago but i have no intention of taking him for it.


----------



## littlemunchkin (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi becky,

Don't worry no one will flame you for past choice. I didn't know about vaccines either and got my poor baby vaccinated with the first lots of jabs. You will find a lot of parents that have vaccinated their children initially because they didn't know about vaccines either.

You should join our group for some support, I'm not sure if there is a local group near you but its quite easy to start one up.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/arnicaparents/ the website is www.arnica.org.uk

The protest was great. About 250 people turned up and there were people from all different groups and had heard through different forums and they all got to meet up and chat and provide advice and support.

Pictures can be found on
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3743746&ref=nf

You need to have a facebook account to view
it.

or

http://www.vaccineriskawareness.com/

They are doing another protest in Edinburgh which I will post up later.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh my. How outrageous. Was this mandatory law supposed to cover all of UK or only London? (not that it is any less outrageous either way)

What happened? Was the event covered? Is this law going to go into effect (or be enforced if its already gone through) This is truly frightening. What other medical procedures or drugs will they want to force onto people in the future "for their own good"


----------



## mum21andtwins (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah nothing has changed imo the NHs can have a 1000 constitutions but I still stick to the laws of this country and the EU. it is my right to decline vax.
If this where to be pushed trough it would cause them so much trouble. imagine the implications this would have for religious groups like JW? if they can push vax then can force transfusions on kids.

Unless there is more noise from politicians on this (I married into a political active family) I'm not worried (by noise I don't mean openly available to all lol! I mean the grapevine that grows so well if you have the right connections)


----------

